# where have you been all my life Mickey?...



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty cool video... anyone have success throwing these? wasn't until this year I started feeding mickey and minnie to trout !!

[youtube:9ywvya53]http://www.youtube.com/v/A4pOOMpFW_8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:9ywvya53]


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool vid.. Especially where they gut that huge hog brown and it has like 6 mice in his belly.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool vid. Do you tie your own mouse patterns? I really need to go to the fly shop and pick out some materials then sit down and experiment at the bench with some ideas.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's neat.

I used mouse patterns for largemouth and pike, they worked so-so. Never tried them on trout.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Neat video! Big flies = big trout.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Cool vid. Do you tie your own mouse patterns? I really need to go to the fly shop and pick out some materials then sit down and experiment at the bench with some ideas.


no I don't tie my own... I probably should but....I don't :? I quit tying for some reason. Those are fun to toss that's for sure


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Totally Awesome video! thanks for sharing. They use to have a Brown that went a easy 8lbs mounted above the store entrance in Coalville for that camping place. It was caught on a mouse pattern.


----------



## GoatT (Nov 19, 2007)

I have caught a few on mouse patterns on the weber up near coalville before. The biggest went 24" and about 4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow that was a great video! Great camera work to whoever made it. I wan't to try mouse patterns now. Just gotta find a place. :lol:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm thinking MUSKIE pattern


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry for the double post... I just love this vid. They say it will be out by Christmas. One day I will fish Kamchatka
[youtube:mtk0gz5e]http://www.youtube.com/v/yignZc2JtoE&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:mtk0gz5e]


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ive seen that eastern rises trailer many times and will say that it is the coolest video I have ever seen. I have fished bristol bay alaska several times and my next trip WILL be to Kamchatka, hopefully in the next couple years. 

Mouse fishing is an abolute riot. It is not a good way to catch numbers of fish but it more than makes up for that in the excitement of fishing. It is really surprising how many small fish come up and try to eat that mouse. That being said, I think most fish eat it more for the surface wake than the thought that it really is a mouse fleeing away. I fished mice exclusively for a week on the Copper River in alaska ( the small tributary to Lake Iliamna, not the big famous salmon tank east of Anchorage). I found out that Gurgler style of flies tied with foam instead of deer hair work much better. They are much less wind resistant and easy to cast, easier to tie, don't get waterlogged, don't dive and burn your fingers when you pick up to cast, and have a much better hookup percentage; especially when you tie them on a wide gape hook such as a Gamakatsu B10S stinger hook. Probably the most effective waker style of patterns out there are tied as tube flies, which puts the hook waaaaaay back and picks up a lot of the fish that just nip at the tail.

Another overlooked use for the mouse is in stillwaters. Some of the best mouse fishing I have had is in lakes and ponds. They slay at strawberry in the mornings and evenings. I have also fished them at some of the private waters around such as LC Ranch and Falcons Ledge. Sure beats the hell out of trolling a woolly Bugger on a sink tip any day of the week!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

where would a mouse work around here? i just dont get to fish all that often or go to far away so any thoughts would be helpful thanks


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> where would a mouse work around here? i just dont get to fish all that often or go to far away so any thoughts would be helpful thanks


anywhere :wink: what you lack in quantity will be made up with quality..


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man that looks like a blast. These guys that are using the mouse patterns.. What size of rod do you think they are using?? a 5wt or somethnig a little bit bigger??


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Man that looks like a blast. These guys that are using the mouse patterns.. What size of rod do you think they are using?? a 5wt or somethnig a little bit bigger??


I throw mice with a 5wt ...


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Gotta love mice fishing, my favorite dry fly... used one a few times last week ; )

Stevo - I use a 7wt., not for the fly, but the fish they catch. If you go to the Berry a 5wt is just fine.

Fun little pattern here -->
http://www.rainysflies.com/siteassist_images/flies/480/1889.jpg


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

STEVO said:


> Man that looks like a blast. These guys that are using the mouse patterns.. What size of rod do you think they are using?? a 5wt or somethnig a little bit bigger??


Depending on what river they go on, they fish either a 6wt or a 7wt. I actually called "The Fly Shop" about those trips and wondered about the gear. There are a lot of rivers there, several to pick from.

Some trips like most rivers have fewer fish but they are bigger (the 7wt rods), others have more fish but they are smaller (the 6wt rods).

The direct flights from Alaska were cancelled last year, so now they are routing everyone through Moscow. Takes more time, but at least you know you'll get there.


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Best mouse tie's I have ever seen were by Larry Davis and Chris Thomas. Larry's looks like they came right out of the live trap and they catch fish. Chris fishes his right at dusk or just after with 3x or 4x tippet and he has lost a few.

I've caught some of my largest trout on deerhair mice in size 8 or 10.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

3X or 4X? No wonder why?!!! Its night, the fish are big, you are throwing a very wind resistant fly that is super wind resistant.......... why 3X or 4X? I think 1X is too light. If i am night fishing with big mice, then I will just run 8 or 10 pound maxima. Most manufactures claim 12-15 lb test with 0X, but i'd bet all my gear that 10 pound maxima will hold circles around ANY manufacturers 0X tippet.

Very nice looking Varmint F/V. Do you have problems with the bottom lip of foam diving on you when picking up to haul or the fur getting super heavy and impossible to cast? Just wondering...... I threw some of Olch's Wiggle Lemmings a few years back in Bristol Bay and they caught fish, but after about 10 casts were too heavy to throw reasonably well on my super stiff Winston (XTR 8 weight). I see that your fly is a hell of a lot smaller than the big articulated lemming but does it present a problem on a 6 or 7 weight?


----------

